# I'm Actually Excited About This Coming From Gibson



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 19, 2011)

Les Paul Axcess, Alex Lifeson Sig.

Has piezos, coil taps, and a floyd on an LP.
Looks pretty hot to me.

Gibson Alex Lifeson Les Paul Axcess Revealed


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you, Alex, for having Gibson make a bad ass LP.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw that they finally have another Les Paul with a matched headstock (aside from Buckethead's signature and black guitars) that is something I've always wanted to see from Gibson.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah these are bloody awesome guitars. Funny they don't make something like this with him until well after he stopped using Gibsons though. The 3x I have seen them (first in 2004) he plays PRS for the majority. He had a Tele out for Vital signs on the Time Machine tour though (that was cool).


----------



## jymellis (Jan 19, 2011)

thats ace!


----------



## Rook (Jan 19, 2011)

FAIL.

Why, if you were just gunna stick all of that extra stuff on it, would you bother with a LP? It won't sound like a Les Paul, and it'll weight a ton!

I'd love a Lifeson LP, but not with a friggin floyd. Besides, I thought LP's w/trems was the whole idea of PRS?

Not for me.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 19, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> FAIL.
> 
> Why, if you were just gunna stick all of that extra stuff on it, would you both with a LP? I won't sound like a Les Paul, and it'll weight a ton!
> 
> ...



You can't put a Floyd Rose on a PRS though, because you'll go to Hell for it.

And Neal Schon had a Floyd on his LP. I think it's a cool idea, and they still sound like LP's to me.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure these have the neck thinner, ultra access cutaway, and the body is somewhat reduced in size.
It's not a fail, but if you don't like LP then cool!.
Alex has good taste and this is the only LP I actually like, though I wouldn't buy it.
Playing the Axcess LP's really changed my opinion of Gibson, but not enough.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 19, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> FAIL.
> 
> Why, if you were just gunna stick all of that extra stuff on it, would you both with a LP? I won't sound like a Les Paul, and it'll weight a ton!
> 
> ...



So you want a Lifeson LP without the Lifeson?  Seriously he had been putting floyds in them for years. He used a floyd exclusively as it was the only trem with the stability he liked. My guess would be the PRS trem was 'good enough' so he didn't gut it, but dang he uses a lot of bar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2011)

Razzy said:


> And Neal Schon had a Floyd on his LP. I think it's a cool idea, and they still sound like LP's to me.


 
 

In any case, both this and the Neal Schon sigs are awesome.


----------



## edsped (Jan 19, 2011)

If I were to ever get a Gibson, this would be the one.


----------



## DesertBurst (Jan 19, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> FAIL.
> 
> Why, if you were just gunna stick all of that extra stuff on it, would you both with a LP? I won't sound like a Les Paul, and it'll weight a ton!
> 
> ...



there is nothing new about a locking trem on a LP.
it has been done numerous times in the past.

LP Axcess has thinner body=less weight.
again, nothing new about it either.

my axcess sounds like a Les Paul, because it is a Les Paul.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 19, 2011)

Razzy said:


> You can't put a Floyd Rose on a PRS though, because you'll go to Hell for it.
> 
> And Neal Schon had a Floyd on his LP. I think it's a cool idea, and they still sound like LP's to me.



So did the whole company go to hell for making the Torero, if so ill be glad to ride along with em, cause after i put blackouts in place of the Emgs it was a great axe.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 19, 2011)

I HATE IT BECAUSE IT'S A GIBSON. THEY ARE TEH DEBBIL.


j/k, obviously.

Is it just me, or does this seem like the kind of thing Gibson should have done years ago as just a regular production model (as in, not a sig)? It's actually adding modern appointments/improvements to their classic models, instead of a "new" vintage reissue that costs $7,000. It's cool that they make sigs like this and the Buckethead model that feature modifications the artists have/want, but shouldn't that be a sign to them that those are features they might want to include on a standard model?

...am I making sense?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> FAIL.
> 
> Why, if you were just gunna stick all of that extra stuff on it, would you both with a LP? I won't sound like a Les Paul, and it'll weight a ton!
> 
> ...



You do realize that Alex has been playing Floyded LPs for as long as I've been alive right? Its his guitar. Don't like it? Don't buy it.

Also I agree this is one of the few LPs I'd consider buying.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the idea of a Floyd'd Gibson LP, but that just looks ugly to me.


----------



## Miek (Jan 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I HATE IT BECAUSE IT'S A GIBSON. THEY ARE TEH DEBBIL.
> 
> 
> j/k, obviously.
> ...


Gibson seems to have a hard time tapping into markets and demographics that it's not already a primary player in itself, so they tend to just stick to what they do, and what their customers want. I'd think this is the best way they've found to maximize profits - trying to edge in on territories that other companies have already claimed would likely be a large investment for a, while not insignificant, not worthwhile return.

But I'm not a very smart fella


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> So did the whole company go to hell for making the Torero, if so ill be glad to ride along with em, cause after i put blackouts in place of the Emgs it was a great axe.


 





PRS also built a custom with a Floyd for Ryan Phillips (Story of the Year), before it (apparently) got destroyed.


----------



## Miek (Jan 19, 2011)

_Destroyed?_

I think Paul and Dusty from BTBAM also have Floyded PRS customs, but I haven't really been following them since before Colors came out.


----------



## DesertBurst (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2011)

^ 



Miek said:


> _Destroyed?_
> 
> I think Paul and Dusty from BTBAM also have Floyded PRS customs, but I haven't really been following them since before Colors came out.


 
That's right, Paul and Dusty do have Floyded PRS. AND with Dimarzio D-Activators, which is odd for PRS

As for Ryan Phillips, I think his green PRS (which also had EMGs) got heavily damaged during the tour to a point of unplayable. I don't know the full details though. Can somebody verify this?

EDIT: Just going through the specs on the Lifeson sig, piezos, coil taps, Floyd, Axcess cutaway.... this may very much be my dream Les Paul.


----------



## Miek (Jan 19, 2011)

That's heartbreaking


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 19, 2011)

It just looks so weird to be a Les Paul with the floyd. To me it's killing a Les Paul, that's just my two cents but hell if people like it and buy it why not?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2011)

Those are nice but I'd prefer the black version... if I had the cash I'd be seriously tempted

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - FS: Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul Axcess Custom - Alex Lifeson


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 20, 2011)

Les himself gave EVH an LP (his own signature model... the ego! LOL) with a Floyd on, something Eddie, apparently regretted - he wanted a TOM LP.


----------



## Rook (Jan 20, 2011)

I know floyded les Pauls have been around ages, and I know Lifeson uses a lot of trem, I still think lp's with trems defeat every reason for *me* to ever pick one up. If an LP doesn't sound like an LP it might as well be anything else. I wouldn't buy a PRS either tbh, but that's a seperate issue.

When I say I'd like a lifeson Les Paul, I mean this one;






I'm not saying nobody should buy, I'm sure it's great, but it's not for me. We're here talking about guitars and saying what we think, I don't think it called for a 'don't like it, don't buy it' comment...

Power Windows ftw


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 20, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I know floyded les Pauls have been around ages, and I know Lifeson uses a lot of trem, I still think lp's with trems defeat every reason for *me* to ever pick one up. If an LP doesn't sound like an LP it might as well be anything else. I wouldn't buy a PRS either tbh, but that's a seperate issue.
> 
> When I say I'd like a lifeson Les Paul, I mean this one;
> 
> ...



Your picture, it eludes us !

Power Windows might just be my fave album though. Not sure anymore, I really liked Snake and Arrows.


----------



## Rook (Jan 20, 2011)

Snakes and Arrows is cool, my favourite of the later stuff (probably the only recent rush that's even in the league of the 70's and 80's stuff for me), Power Windows just gets me every time.

And Hemispheres.

And 2112, Moving Pictures and Permanent Waves.

Eludes us how? You've never seen that before?!?!


----------



## Fikealox (Jan 20, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Eludes us how? You've never seen that before?!?!


 
It's not working


----------



## Rook (Jan 20, 2011)

Fikealox said:


> It's not working



Weird, works on mine...

How about this?


----------



## pink freud (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm imagining having the piezo and coil-taps on his previous Gibson sig (the white semi-hollow). THAT would be epic.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 20, 2011)

The price tag on this badboy will be huge!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 20, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Weird, works on mine...
> 
> How about this?



That chick playing guitar is pretty hot


----------



## yingmin (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the Axcess is an awesome guitar, and the addition of a piezo makes the Lifeson even more enticing, but come on, Gibson: is it too much to ask for two more God damn frets?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2011)

Miek said:


> _Destroyed?_
> 
> I think Paul and Dusty from BTBAM also have Floyded PRS customs, but I haven't really been following them since before Colors came out.



John from black dahlia had a green prs with a black floyd before he left the band.

Also, about the op. That guitar is probably gonna cost an unnecessary amount of money.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 21, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I like the idea of a Floyd'd Gibson LP, but that just looks ugly to me.



I agree with both opinions haha. I can't believe I've never seen a Floyd Rose-Equipped LP before now know how apparently common they are. Maybe if I see more and more, it will look less fugly.

However, the black LP with the gold FR actually looks pretty damn tasty. Something with me just doesn't agree with FR's on LP/Eclipse- and Explorer-style bodies though.... 

Kudos to Gibson for actually adhering to modern customer demands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is it just me, or does this seem like the kind of thing Gibson should have done years ago as just a regular production model (as in, not a sig)?



They've had the Axcess for a couple years now, which is a FR equipped LP with comfort cuts and smoother/reduced heel. 

They've also done quite a few Piezo equipped LPs in the past, they just never really took off. 

Worth mentioning is they've done both things mentioned on both Gibsons ($$$$) and Epiphones ($$$).


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 31, 2011)

I ran a search and nothing came up. If there is already a thread on this, mods lock this one up or merge them. 


I got the new MF catalog in today and on the cover it has Lifeson holding the new sig.

Here's a link to everything on it: April Catalog Cover With Alex Lifeson | Musician's Friend


I'm not a huge LP or Gibson fan, but I think it looks nice.

SS.org, discuss.


----------



## ry_z (Mar 31, 2011)

It's classy, as I'd expect from Alex.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, like I said, I like it. One of the two Gibsons I would buy and play for myself, along with the Buckethead signature.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Paul + Floyd Rose + comfortable neck heel = pure win.

Royal Crimson please


----------



## yingmin (Mar 31, 2011)

If this had an ebony board and 24 frets, this would absolutely be my next guitar.


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 31, 2011)

$4000. That is all.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 31, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> $4000. That is all.



The new Musician's Friend catalog features it, but they also have a $23k mandolin, a $13k Santana, and sig acoustics for Jackson Browne and Elvis [Costello] at around $4k as well. By the time I was done reading it, the Axcess felt like a steal.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 31, 2011)

technomancer said:


>



That ax screams nothing but "Winning!"


----------



## yellowv (Mar 31, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> $4000. That is all.



Or you can pay an extra $2000 and get one signed by Lifeson


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hopefully they don't fuck up the volute on these like they did on the Lifeson ES-355 Custom Shop models:






Note where the nut is located and where the volute starts....  Looks like it would be pretty comfortable to play.   Epic fail. Apparently they took Lifeson's original model (which had an incorrect volute) and just duplicated it instead of fixing it for the production run. Lots of people bitched and Gibson refused to fix them... on a CS GIBSON? Fuck that noise.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL wow!


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 1, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Hopefully they don't fuck up the volute on these like they did on the Lifeson ES-355 Custom Shop models:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, that's the gibson way. "The way it was originally was completely perfect in every way, so we're not going to change it."


----------



## yingmin (Apr 1, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Apparently they took Lifeson's original model (which had an incorrect volute) and just duplicated it instead of fixing it for the production run. Lots of people bitched and Gibson refused to fix them... on a CS GIBSON? Fuck that noise.



Here's the question, though: did ALEX want them to fix it? It's his signature guitar, so his opinion is the only one that matters. The volute obviously wasn't a major obstacle for Alex when he was playing the original guitar.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 1, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Here's the question, though: did ALEX want them to fix it? It's his signature guitar, so his opinion is the only one that matters. The volute obviously wasn't a major obstacle for Alex when he was playing the original guitar.



It was a flaw on the original guitar from way back when. It shouldn't be his call whether or not they fix an error in the BUILD of the guitar, the volute is in the wrong spot on the guitar. That's not a "custom option" for comfort, it gets in the way of playing for almost everyone that bought one of them apparently. The volute doesn't match any of their other guitars, CS or not. So no, I don't feel it should have been his call to make but IIRC they didn't ask him about it, they just looked at it and copied it for the production line. Also they posted the CS Template for the ES-355 run:






Production Neck:






Funny enough, the template doesn't even exactly match the production ones (they're both still off ).  Gotta love that quality assurance at Gibson sometimes....  I'm not a Gibson hater but stuff like this does bug the crap out of me.


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 1, 2011)

DesertBurst said:


>



Must own this guitar........

PRS, but what model???


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2011)

neoclassical said:


> Must own this guitar........
> 
> PRS, but what model???



Not positive but I think that's a Private Stock... which start at somewhere around $7k+


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't see what else it could be, really.


----------

